# تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد



## قلم حر (12 سبتمبر 2007)

تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد
1609 (GMT+04:00) - 12/09/07






تضاؤل مخيف لكتلة الجليد
----------------​*كولورادو، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- تضاءلت مساحة الجليد في المحيط المتجمد الشمالي بكيفية قياسية لا مثيل لها منذ نشأة الأرض، هذا الصيف، فيما يعدّ أكبر علامة على التغييرات المناخية، وفق ما أعلن مركز المعلومات حول الجليد والثلج الأمريكي الذي يتخذ بولدر مقرا له.*
وأظهرت صور للأقمار الاصطناعية أن مساحة الجليد في تلك المنطقة باتت لا تتجاوز 4.24 مليون كلم مربعا ما يعادل تقريبا نصف مساحة الولايات المتحدة.
وتعدّ المساحة الجديدة أقلّ بنسبة 20 في المائة من الرقم السابق الذي بلغ 5.32 مليون كلم مربعا الذي تمّ الإعلان عنه في سبتمبر/أيلول 2005.
واعتبر كبير الباحثين في المركز ماركيز سيريز الرقم الجديد بمثابة "علامة تعجب في سجلات تضاؤل الجليد منذ 30 عاما."
وكان أغلب الباحثين يتوقعون اختفاء الجليد في أشهر الصيف، في حدود 2070 غير أنّ الرقم الجديد من شأنه أن يسرّع في الترجيحات، ناهيك أنّ سيريز قال إنّ الحديث عن موعد 2030 لهذه الظاهرة المرتقبة "أمر وارد."
وتظهر البحوث الحديثة أنّ تضاؤل الجليد يعدّ ظاهرة كونية انطلاقا من القطب الشمالي إلى المحيط المتجمد والغلاسييرز في غرينلاند إلى جبال الآلب وقمّة كليمانجارو قرب خطّ الاستواء.
ومن المتوقع أن يؤدي ذلك إلى ارتفاع مستوى البحار من بضعة سنتمترات إلى متر واحد.
ومن شأن ذلك أيضا أن يؤدي لاحقا إلى غمر واختفاء المناطق المنخفضة في بنغلادش وميامي ومانهاتن فضلا عن زيادة الآثار السلبية للأعاصير والعواصف وغيرها من الكوارث الطبيعية.
وليس ذلك فقط، بل إنّ من شأن الظاهرة أن تؤدي إلى ضمور واختفاء أنواع حية بما فيها الذئب القطبي وثدييات أخرى.
كما يحذر العلماء من أنّ الظاهرة ستزيد من آثار ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري حيث أنّ الجليد الأبيض يلطّف من الحرارة فيما يقوم الجليد الأسود بامتصاصها.


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*

نكمل ,,,,مع أحد نتائج الذوبان المتسارع الظاهر للعيان بشكل كبير :
طريق الشمال الغربي البحري أصبح مفتوحا






 تقول كندا إنها الوحيدة التي تملك حق إدارة الطريق الجديد​ 

قالت وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية إن أكثر الطرق استقامة بين المحيطين الأطلنطي والهادي، والذي يمر بالجزء الكندي من القطب الشمالي قد أصبح قابلا للملاحة. 
وأضافت الوكالة أن الطريق، الذي يسمى بطريق الشمال الغربي، والذي كان تاريخيا غير قابل للملاحة بفعل الجليد الذي كان يغطيه قد فتح بفعل ذوبان الثلج وتقلص المساحات التي كان يغطيها. 
ويثير ما توصلت إليه الوكالة الأوروبية، وفق صور الأقمار الصناعية، المخاوف من تزايد وتيرة الاحتباس الحراري وتأثير ذلك على ما بات يعرف بظاهرة التغير المناخي التي تجتاح الأرض. 
ويعتبر طريق الشمال الغربي واحدا من الطرق البحرية القديمة الذي تحدث عنه الأقدمون باعتباره طريقا مختصرا بين أوروبا وآسيا عبر القطب الشمالي. 
وتقول وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية إن الطريق شهد في السنوات الأخيرة انحسارا كبيرا في قطع الثلج التي كانت تغطيه لكن سرعة ذوبان الثلج هذا العام كانت عالية للغاية. 
يشار إلى أن العلماء يراقبون الطريق منذ عام 1978. 
وقال ليف تودال بيدرسون من مركز الفضاء الوطني الدانمركي إن معدل ذوبان الجليد على مدارالعشر سنوات الماضية كان يبلغ في العام مائة ألف كيلومتر مربع، لكن هذا العام بلغت مساحة الذوبان مليون كيلومتر مربع وهو ما يعتبر ارتفاعا حادا وخطيرا. 
وقد ربط العلماء ما يحدث بظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري والتي تسير ربما بمعدل أسرع مما هو متوقع. 
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذا الطريق البحري يثير مشاكل دولية. 
فكندا تقول إنها الوحيدة التي تملك حق إدارة هذا الطريق والذي يمر بأراضيها وإنها الوحيدة أيضا التي تستطيع منع مرور الملاحة فيه. 
لكن الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي يعارضان الرأي الكندي ويقولان بأن الطريق الجديد ينبغي أن يكون طريقا بحريا دوليا يسمح لأي سفينة بالمرور من خلاله. 
ZA-OL

*موضوع من BBc


منشور 2007/09/14 23:16:40 GMT*
​


----------



## candy shop (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*

شكراااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

على المعلومات القيمه دى

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## قلم حر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر​
> 
> على المعلومات القيمه دى​
> 
> وربنا يوفقك​


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*

مشكور وردة للموضوع


----------



## قلم حر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*



@CATHOLIC@ قال:


> مشكور وردة للموضوع


تعليقك بالموضوع هو الورده .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*

أخيرا :
تراجع جليد القطب يفتح خطوطاً بحرية جديدة
2242 (GMT+04:00) - 16/09/07





عبور الجليد القطبي بات أسهل من أي وقت مضى
--------------------------------​*باريس، فرنسا (CNN) -- أشارت وكالة الفضاء الأوروبية الأحد، إلى أن الصور التي التقطتها أقمارها الصناعية الشهر الجاري للجليد القطبي تؤكد أنه تراجع إلى أدنى مستوياته منذ العام 1978، تاريخ بدء مراقبته بصورة علمية، مما فتح خطوط التواصل البحري بين آسيا وأوروبا وشمالي كندا وألاسكا.*
ولفتت الوكالة إلى أن الصور التي التقطتها عدسات أكثر من 200 قمر صناعي خلال أغسطس/آب الماضي، أظهرت أن المناطق التي لطالما أغرت المستكشفين بزيارتها، نظراً لصعوبة الوصول إليها، في طريقها نحو التحول إلى نقاط تواصل بحري مفتوحة.
وقال ليف بيدرسن، من المعهد الوطني الدنمركي للفضاء، إن حجم الجليد قد تراجع بمعدل مليون ميل مربع، هذا العام، بعدما سبق أن تم تسجيل تراجع بمعدل 1.5 مليون ميل عام 2005.
وخلص بيدرسن إلى التحذير من مغبة ما تظهره هذه الأرقام قائلاً: "هذا التراجع الكبير خلال عام واحد كفيل بإطلاق صفارة الإنذار الجدي بأن الجليد قد يختفي خلال فصل الصيف بسرعة أكبر بكثير مما كنا نتخيل."
يذكر أن ممراً واحداً يعمل بالفعل في المنطقة، حيث يمكن للسفن العبور دون مشاكل خلال الصيف، غير أن تحذيرات العالم الدنمركي تشير إلى احتمال أن يتم البدء في فتح الممر الصيف المقبل خلال وقت أبكر من المعتاد.
إلى ذلك، سبق للأمم المتحدة أن لفتت إلى احتمال أن تصبح المياه المحيطة بالقطب الشمالي خالية تماماً من الجليد بحلول العام 2070 بفعل ارتفاع حرارة الأرض، وفقاً لأسوشيتد برس.
وتتسابق روسيا والنرويج والدنمرك وكندا والولايات المتحدة للحصول على حقوق التملك والتنقيب في منطقة القطب، حيث يعتقد الخبراء أن الموقع قد يحتوي على ربع كميات الغاز والنفط غير المكتشفة عالمياً.
ويخشى الخبراء أن يؤدي هذا السباق للسيطرة على المنطقة وما سيتخلله من عمليات تنقيب ورحلات بحرية إلى التسبب في تلويثها والقضاء على التوازن الهش فيها.
بالمقابل، لفت البعض إلى المزايا الاقتصادية التي قد تعود على الدول المطلة على المحيط المتجمد الشمالي بفعل هذا التطور، معتبرين أن افتتاح هذه القناة المائية يشبه من حيث النتيجة افتتاح قناة بنما، لافتين إلى أن من شأنها تقليص المسافة البحرية بين اليابان وشمالي أوروبا بمقدار النصف.
وقالوا إن ذلك قد يعود بفوائد بيئية أيضاً إذ أن قصر مسافة الرحلة يؤدي بالضرورة إلى تراجع نسبة الغازات التي تصدرها السفن.
وكانت روسيا قد نجحت في الثالث من أغسطس/آب في إيصال جهازي غوص من طراز "مير" إلى قاع المحيط المتجمد الشمالي بعمق 4200 متر، وترك أفراد البعثة، ومن بينهم اثنين من أعضاء مجلس النواب الروسي، ما يثبت وصولهم إلى قاع المحيط وهو الكبسولة التي تحتوي على العلم الروسي.
وردت واشنطن في 11 من الشهر عينه بإرسال سفينة كاسحة للجليد، تابعة لخفر السواحل إلى المحيط المتجمد الشمالي قبالة سواحل ألاسكا، لرسم خرائط لقاع البحر.


----------



## سيزار (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*

معلومه جيده ... مشكور اخى العزيز (قلم حر)...


----------



## fullaty (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*

شكرا يا قلم حر على الموضوع المهم ده

وانا سمعت ان كده كميه الياه ستزيد فى العالم كله بسبب تحول الجليد لماء  وقد تغرق الاراضى المنخفضة القريبة من البحر 
انا مش متاكده من المعلومه 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## قلم حر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*



سيزار قال:


> معلومه جيده ... مشكور اخى العزيز (قلم حر)...


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تضاؤل قياسي في مساحة الجليد بالمحيط المتجمد*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> شكرا يا قلم حر على الموضوع المهم ده​
> 
> وانا سمعت ان كده كميه الياه ستزيد فى العالم كله بسبب تحول الجليد لماء وقد تغرق الاراضى المنخفضة القريبة من البحر
> انا مش متاكده من المعلومه ​
> ...


معلوماتك صحيحه جدا .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

